# How do I add my Lilypie ticker



## dancareoi

I have made a Lilypie ticker this morning for my LO as I see this on other people`s and wanted to do the same for my little angel.
Can you tell me how I now add it please?


----------



## Andypanda6570

I think you did it already? I see it in your signature.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know it is confusing, i just try every code till i get it,,


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks, it was a bit of pot luck.


----------



## jojo23

i couldnt get mine so at the mo its loadsa letters at the bottom lol x


----------



## dancareoi

Mine was loads o numbers to start with. Try the following and se i you can get it to work:-

Went into Lilypie website and onto my tickers and clicked get ticker code.
then ticked image URL,right click on this and click copy.

Then went to edit signature on my CP on baby and bump, clicked on icon that said insert image the pasted the URL and saved.

My ticker then appeared. This was a bit of luck as I am useless with computers.

Let me know if yours works after trying this.


----------



## HappilyTTC

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Perfect!!! Thanks!


----------



## lauzacookie

sorry wrong forom and dont know how to delete comment


----------

